# Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns draft Earl Clark!)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I figured I'd do my overall Big Board this season instead of who I think might will be there at 14. This is how I rank them. Most of the prospects on my list are surprisingly an actual possibility based on workouts or known interest. At least we might end up with a player I like. 


1. Blake Griffin, PF, OU
2. Hasheem Thabeet, C, Uconn
3. Earl Clark, SF, Louisville
4. Ricky Rubio, PG, DKV Joventut 
5. Tyreke Evans, PG/SG, Memphis 
6. Johnny Flynn, PG, Syracuse 
7. Jeff Teague, PG, Wake Forest 
8. Jrue Holiday, PG, UCLA 
9. James Johnson, SF/PF, Wake Forest
10. DeMar DeRozen, SF, USC 
11. Brandon Jennings, PG, Italy 
12. James Harden, SG, ASU 
13. Terrence Williams, SG/SF, Louisville
14. Jordan Hill, PF, Arizona
15. Stephon Curry, PG/SG, Davidson 
16. BJ Mullens, C, Ohio St. 
17.Gerald Henderson, SG, Duke


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

Curry could be going to us in part of the trade with GS for Amare. You can tell by my big board above, I don't like Curry much. I just hope we don't give up the 14th pick so we can hopefully get Clark.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

I really hope the trade happens!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

You know it won't include Randolph right? That's who I wish we'd get.

Ktar's saying Curry(7th pick), Brendan Wright, Azibuke, Belinelli, and Biedrins. Amare has to agree to an extension too apparently...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

YES!!!!!!! EARL CLARK!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> You know it won't include Randolph right? That's who I wish we'd get.
> 
> Ktar's saying Curry(7th pick), Brendan Wright, Azibuke, Belinelli, and Biedrins. Amare has to agree to an extension too apparently...


I think he just has to be amenable to an extension on GS, we don't have to sign him to one. Also I saw it was biedrins belineli and someone else I forget


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns take Taylor Griffin. Meh. Hopefully, someone else wanted him. 


Apparently GS is trying to get Amare w/o giving up Curry. Hey, if it means, they give us Randolph, I'm all for it. I don't even want Curry.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> POSTED: June 25 -- 10:55 p.m. ET
> 
> Chad Ford: Just talked to a source inside the Warriors who said that an Amare Stoudemire deal with the Phoenix Suns was "way off, if it ever happens. It's nowhere close to being done."
> 
> Suns sources have said the same thing. While the two teams could continue to hammer it out, the Warriors say that they are keeping their No. 7 pick, Stephen Curry. Sorry Knicks fans.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2009/insider/news/story?page=09DraftBuzz-090625


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^that would be great


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hopefully we have drafted someone we will keep and develop. Barbosa and Amare are the only other significant ones. And they were from long ago now. Hope this kid can replace Hill at SF. Even if we won't resign Hill, it would be interesting to have Clark start at SF straight away. There's not much we can lose anyway - it's not a championship run, only a playoff run methinks.

If that's too much then a decent role off the bench would also be good. If you want to develop, it's time we gave quality minutes. We have to take their mistakes to be able to move on. If any such deal with Amare goes down, we better not give up Clark.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clark is a great pick and I love his talent. I have for quite some time. This guy will flourish in the NBA without a doubt. He had top 5 talent IMO.


----------

